# Nissan Navara Dog Guard



## keeperscottage (24 March 2011)

I'm about to buy a Nissan Navara truck with a "truckman top" or "snug top" - call it what you will - and I would like to be able to leave my dogs in the "truckman top" area with the back open but with some sort of wire mesh guard in place. I've been Googling frantically but so far haven't found anything vaguely suitable. Are there any truck owners out there who can help?


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 March 2011)

So you mean a hood with no door? I'd see if you could get something custom made or call one of the dog transport people like Lintran.


----------



## keeperscottage (24 March 2011)

A hood with windows and rear door. I'd like to be able to take my dogs around with me when I work (freelance groom) as I used to in my estate car and open the rear door in the summer to allow plenty of air in the back but have a grill to keep the dogs in!


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 March 2011)

Ah right. 

Someone I know has a Landy and there's like a moulded cage which fits the boot with a door so he can leave the boot open - something like that? Or just the mesh and a door part? Have you tried ringing or contacting Nissan direct, they often have stuff made to measure certain models. Failing that, crates or vari kennels?


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 March 2011)

you mean one like this? (please excuse,shocking pic!)













i struggled to get a tailgate guard for my hilux, it was either a full cage (which seemed to waste space and was £££) (barjo, trystorme, hamsterbaskets.co.uk) or get one custom made - which is what i did. Problem was, where to fix it to the top part, but thankfully the guy who did mine is a star and figured something out


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 March 2011)

That's what I'm talking about, anyway!


----------



## keeperscottage (24 March 2011)

OH suggested I contact Nissan but I just wondered whether anyone had any better ideas! Main dealers can be just SO expensive!


----------



## keeperscottage (24 March 2011)

That looks perfect - exactly what I want!


----------



## echodomino (25 March 2011)

My dad used to have a Navara, he bought mum a cage that fit the back fully so no wasted space, he got it off of ebay but the chap had made it himself. That probably wasn't very helpful for you though lol


----------



## Spudlet (25 March 2011)

Is there anything here? http://www.transk9.com/index.php/dog_cages/category/nissan/


----------



## jenniaddams (25 March 2011)

We have a Nissan Nevara with a snugtop. My dad made a catch so that the tailgate of the snugtop part can sit part open when stationary. Ours also have windows at the side to let some air in for them.


----------



## soloabe (25 March 2011)

Be aware that under then cap it gets HOT way hotter than it gets in the cab!


----------



## keeperscottage (25 March 2011)

Yes, that's why I want to be able to leave the back open with a mesh cage over the rear opening! Can't believe Nissan doesn't have a standard part since this type of truck is used by so many country people to transport dogs!


----------



## Mrjacks0n (29 March 2011)

Hi ive had my navara for 9 mnths now and have a lintran 2 dog kennel in back which wa made for my landcruiser, whatever you buy to put your dogs in be aware the snug tops have rubbish locks on back i have regulaly had to pull up when the top half which is glass as popped up. its a pain in the butt thanks


----------



## keeperscottage (3 April 2011)

Mrjacks0n - interesting message - I'm PMing you!


----------

